# pomóżcie rodaczce



## vatrelin

zanim napiszę w angielskim wątku zapytam najpierw Was

mam takie zdanie:

"No one warned that in my early 40s, I would start *cooing longingly into prams*."

mógłby mi ktoś wyjaśnić pogrubiony tekst?

z góry dzięki


----------



## dreamlike

Cześć. Ależ dziwaczne zdanie. Skąd pochodzi? Znaczy mniej więcej tyle, że ta 40-latka chce mieć dziecko, ale "coo into" nie jest utartą konstrukcją przez co zdanie brzmi co najmniej dziwnie.

Nie jest to przypadkiem jakieś zdanie wymyślone przez Polaka, który chciał rozmyślnie utrudnić odgadnięcie znaczenia? Taki "toughie".


----------



## vatrelin

Hej.
Niestety nie jest to nic wymyślonego. Jest to tekst z książki. Niestety nie mam tytułu ani nic, ponieważ jest to kserówka. Brzmi mi to bardziej, jakby opisujący to 40-latek miał chęć na wnuki  ale nie jestem pewna stąd moje pytanie.


----------



## BezierCurve

"... że zaraz po czterdziestce zacznę z nostalgią zaglądać do wózków" to moja propozycja. "Coo!" to mniej więcej nasze "A kuku!", więc można by też zaryzykować "kukanie do wózków".


----------



## dreamlike

Bardzo zgrabnie przełożone, zgadzam się z Bezierem. 

Kontekst byłby tu pomocny, bo zdanie nie precyzuje czy 40-latek chciałby mieć własne dzieci, ale sądzi, że jest już na to za późno, czy chciałby mieć wnuki. Skłaniałbym się ku temu pierwszemu.


----------



## vatrelin

"No one warned me that in my early 40s, I would start cooing longingly into prams. I was totally unprepared to meet this new aspect of myself. My own nest had just emptied and I was eagerly filling the 'vacuum' with innumerable career and globetrotting adventures. Admittedly the master vision for the rest of my life did include a few happy granny and granpa scenes, but they were more distant and more a family joke that a serious prediction. So this strange primitive urge to extend my family into another generation was both perplexing and even a little irritating.(...)"

dziękuje za pomoc


----------



## dreamlike

Z tekstu jasno wynika, ze 40-latek chciał mieć wnuków


----------

